# New campaign



## Helmed (Sep 12, 2003)

I’m looking for 3-5 players.
Using Mirc, psionics.net server (#gust)
Days: Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday
Times: 3pm to 11pm
Three is not necessarily the start time; it is the earliest I’m available.
Eleven is not necessarily the end time, it is when I’d like to stop but not the latest time I can go till, and I have no problem stopping earlier either.  

Notes:
1st Level, Point Buy: 46, Starting gold: 200gp (no magic items)
Bonus Item: Potion of Cure Wounds (1d8+2)
PKing is allowed for IC reasons, Foul language does not phase me, especially for IC purposes
No Alignments (so no Protection from Align, no Detect Align, etc)
No Racial Favored Classes (Taking a third class causes multi-classing penalties)
Role-playing and combat gets you experience points
I’m still using 3.0 for most combat situations. Actions are free, move, or full.
(I think I heard 3.5 did something to the 5ft free action adjustment step, but I’m keeping it in and as is). Attacks of Opportunity are situational (meaning, stuff the rules say: Does/Doesn’t provoke an attack, Might. Purely a DM call but I’ll apply the same decision process to players and creatures (although players better speak up if they think they have a free shot due).

Allowed Races (3.5 version unless noted otherwise):
Dwarf, Giant (AU, Paragon: Huge equipment will not be easy to find), Faen (AU, Spyrte: Tiny equipment will not be easy to find), Elf, Human, Verrik, Gnome, Halfling.

Allowed Classes (3.5 unless noted otherwise):
Totem Warrior, Marshal (WotC website), Geenbond, Monk (No Alignment, monks seek balance between mind, body, and spirit), Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Rogue, Wizard, variant Sorcerer (no familiar, additional spell known at 2nd, 5th, 8th, 11th, 14th, 17th, and 20th), Bard, Paladin (no Aura of Good, Detect Evil, and Smite Evil is just Smite; No Alignment, paladins seek justice and elimination of corruption and cruelty), Barbarian, Bard, Ranger.

Spells/Feats: AU, 3.0/3.5, and WotC’s splats and FRCS: Be able to provide a FULL description of the spell when I ask for it or don’t pick the spell. Spells that changed from 3.0 to 3.5 may still have the 3.0 version allowed. Ask me about a specific spell before you pick it (if it is a questionable/abuseable spell), because there are far too many for me to go through here that I might have issues with.

I type slowly and understand that typing out a long set of actions takes time but I’m going to try to enforce a 2 minute max rule on turns.

DO NOT> Tell another player what to do (Give advice only when asked and don’t go overboard with it)
DO NOT> Interrupt someone on their turn (unless it is a major issue, When in doubt, PM me.)
DO NOT> Tell me I’m wrong about something in the game channel (PM me or mention it after the game.)
DO NOT> Look in the Gust forum on my message board (use Gust 2 if you want: http://helmedhorror.suddenlaunch.com)

Backgrounds are not required but will net you some experience, as you will not be returning to the area you are leaving from you can pretty much say whatever you want about the region (The other AU races may show up from time to time if you want to include them in the background; Mojh have a single kobold that inherits the Mojh’s former gender). 

The first part of the adventure will involve travel by ship. No animals will be allowed onboard unless you can somehow convince the captain to bend the rules.


----------



## Helmed (Sep 13, 2003)

...


----------



## Helmed (Sep 15, 2003)

...


----------



## Helmed (Sep 16, 2003)

...


----------



## Helmed (Sep 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## Helmed (Sep 25, 2003)

forgot to mention:

Gust is a large continent, named for a mysterious wind that rolls over the land at unexpected times. Many courageous people come to Gust to visit Wothan, the largest port city on the eastern shore.  It has become famous for its mercenary, wizard, and merchant guilds.

You've been offered paid passage across the ocean (more of a sea) for work rendered during the crossing.
.
.
.
and times are CST.


----------



## Grim Luxuria (Sep 25, 2003)

*Sounds peachy.*

I'd be available Wednesday nights, or Thursday nights after 10pm EST. I'd likely use an Arcana Unearthed race/class, since I purchased the book and have been dying to use it.

I would have to download mIRC, but that's no problem.

Let me know if we can get a group going, even a small one.

Sincerely,
Grim

EMAIL: grimluxuria@hotmail.com


----------



## Helmed (Sep 30, 2003)

Grim, after 10pm EST is a bit late for a start time. I not saying it won't work though.

I still need players; I have two more people interested but they need to start earlier and stop earlier.

I'll have to do it by which ever time slot works best for the most people, and I need - at the very least - 3 people available in the same time slot.


----------

